# best  launcher  for android phone ??



## TechnoBOY (Jul 10, 2014)

best launcher  available so far

```
just found out this [url=*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Android_launchers]List of Android launchers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia[/url]
```


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 10, 2014)

Depends on what you prefer.  There are many good launchers available. Nova launcher, Smart launcher, aviate  among others.


----------



## amjath (Jul 10, 2014)

you asked here too right, why creating a thread then

*www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets/122921-official-android-discussion-thread-122.html#post2136032


----------



## $hadow (Jul 10, 2014)

Try me launcher.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 10, 2014)

"Best" is subjective and relative...
Pointless thread!!!


----------



## Vyom (Jul 10, 2014)

Yup. For most like me, stock Launcher is best. But these days been using Aviate. I felt it was fast then stock launcher.
Try all, and then give your reviews. Writing reviews would make your own choice easier.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jul 11, 2014)

Like someone said it's subjective...

I like Aviate !


----------



## Minion (Jul 11, 2014)

Use google now luncher it is smooth,fast,efficient and doesn't drain battery supports ok google hot word.
Download from here
Google Now Launcher FINALLY Available to All Nexus and GPe Devices, APK Mirrored for All Others!


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 11, 2014)

trebuchet(cyanogenmods official launcher,doesnt need root etc,works on any rom) and nova launcher,fastest launchers ive used so far


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2014)

Just use the stock launcher of the phone you use.


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 24, 2014)

I like Google now launcher.
On low end phones try latest trebuchet launcher.
Aviate is good concept but I just don't like it 

- - - Updated - - -



ico said:


> Just use the stock launcher of the phone you use.



probably not good idea when using a sub 10k samsung phone


----------



## Darkshadowbeast (Jul 24, 2014)

I use smart launcher 2 on my nexus 7 fast and unique.


----------



## promo87 (Aug 8, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> which is the  best launcher  available so far



well,there are a number of launcher available over the PlayStore and tell you what every launcher is different from other ! I would say every launcher is the best available launcher, so far what makes it best for you is your needs what do you require with launchers. So, I would say first try clearing out your requirement and then search accordingly, and yes I have to still suggest the best Android launcher (i.e. according to me) then i would go forward with Nova Prime, Apex and NExt launcher.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 8, 2014)

promo87 said:


> well,there are a number of launcher available over the PlayStore and tell you what every launcher is different from other ! I would say every launcher is the best available launcher, so far what makes it best for you is your needs what do you require with launchers. So, I would say first try clearing out your requirement and then search accordingly, and yes I have to still suggest the best Android launcher (i.e. according to me) then i would go forward with Nova Prime, Apex and NExt launcher.


tried all launchers u guys suggested and finally using   Google now launcher


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 8, 2014)

Darkshadowbeast said:


> I use smart launcher 2 on my nexus 7 fast and unique.



agreed! am using it too.


----------



## promo87 (Aug 12, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> tried all launchers u guys suggested and finally using   Google now launcher



Well, good choice Google now launcher also offers some of the great features and as its form Google so you could trust on it.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 12, 2014)

*Nova launcher* is best in terms of usability. 

*Aviate* changes the look and feel completely and brings a overhaul change in the way you are used to Phone UI but....but....its a really bad choice if you are fond putting widgets on your homescreen.

Next good launcher is maybe "*Buzz*" as it provides you tons of themes and has a good community but I found it not that good out-of-box (well, to use most of the skins u are required various widget apps and I required a complete solution)


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 2, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> *Nova launcher* is best in terms of usability.
> 
> *Aviate* changes the look and feel completely and brings a overhaul change in the way you are used to Phone UI but....but....its a really bad choice if you are fond putting widgets on your homescreen.
> 
> Next good launcher is maybe "*Buzz*" as it provides you tons of themes and has a good community but I found it not that good out-of-box (well, to use most of the skins u are required various widget apps and I required a complete solution)


Buzz is too bulky


----------



## $hadow (Oct 4, 2014)

Uus action launcher for something new


----------



## kalam_gohab (Oct 5, 2014)

Nova or GEL


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 5, 2014)

Nova Prime.

You don't like it? You are mad


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 5, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Nova Prime.
> 
> You don't like it? You are mad


I like it.Now I am using apex , in nova gestures are only n prime


----------



## Minion (Oct 6, 2014)

Just started using 360 launcher no more battery drain looks cool too.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 6, 2014)

Minion said:


> Just started using 360 launcher no more battery drain looks cool too.


Ok will try


----------



## .jRay. (Oct 6, 2014)

Try flowhome (beta)


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 6, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Try flowhome (beta)


Sure


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 6, 2014)

Y u doing KLPD man?

That flowhome application is still in closed beta and needs invite. I simply wasted my time by installing it


----------



## .jRay. (Oct 6, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Y u doing KLPD man?
> 
> That flowhome application is still in closed beta and needs invite. I simply wasted my time by installing it



Should've mentioned that. 


Invite code: XDADV2

You're welcome.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 8, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Should've mentioned that.
> 
> 
> Invite code: XDADV2
> ...


i think i saw it in xda
And [MENTION=139416]sling-shot[/MENTION] what do u mean by KLPD


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 8, 2014)

[MENTION=285910]TechnoBOY[/MENTION] I am not sure if I can explain that without breaking forum rules but it means something like someone causing great disappointment after causing a lot of excitement


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 8, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> [MENTION=285910]TechnoBOY[/MENTION] I am not sure if I can explain that without breaking forum rules but it means something like someone causing great disappointment after causing a lot of excitement


Ok  I got it


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 8, 2014)

Spoiler



*Khade Lund Pe Dhokla*


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 8, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *Khade Lund Pe Dhokla*


Sorry Dont know hindi well


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 9, 2014)

_Dhok*l*a_

Ha ha 

--------------

Back to topic:

I have installed Apex on wifey's LWW on ICS and it is working good. I really like the ability to lock the desktop so accidental changes do not happen.


----------



## vikas tanwar (Oct 4, 2016)

Smart Launcher Pro 3 is best Android launcher which allow you to take advantage of tons of custom Android themes and icons, as well as offering near complete control over how your phone performs when switching screens, launching apps and more.


----------



## user28 (Nov 3, 2016)

For me three things are most important
1) Speed and smoothness without lags
2) Themes and icons (really mad about these)
3) Custom sorting/arrangement of Apps in the AppDrawer. Sadly Nova launcher prime which i liked the most do not have custom sorting in Apps Drawer.

Did not like Apex launcher as it is a bit slow.

Any other launchers which match Nova Prime and has custom sorting of Apps in App drawer?


----------



## SupportBhai (Nov 22, 2016)

Nova prime is best but you can go for CM launcher too


----------



## user28 (Nov 29, 2016)

SupportBhai said:


> Nova prime is best but you can go for CM launcher too



Nova prime does not have custom sorting of apps in the app drawer.


----------



## Minion (Nov 29, 2016)

Arrow,Pixel launcher.


----------



## vikas tanwar (Dec 15, 2016)

For Android there are lots and lots of launchers are available in the ‪‎play‬ store, but I recommend top 5 Android launchers.

*Google Now Launcher
GO Launcher EX
Hola Launcher
Lightning Launcher
Nova Launcher*


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 15, 2016)

vikas tanwar said:


> For Android there are lots and lots of launchers are available in the ‪‎play‬ store, but I recommend top 5 Android launchers.
> 
> *Google Now Launcher
> GO Launcher EX
> ...


Read the question first before uttering useless things. 

He is searching for a launcher with 'custom sorting' and has already tried Nova.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 15, 2016)

sling-shot said:


> Read the question first before uttering useless things.
> 
> He is searching for a launcher with 'custom sorting' and has already tried Nova.



Ignore him, he comments only to increase post count.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 17, 2016)

--wrong post--


----------



## amyjohncse (Jan 5, 2017)

L Launcher is best for android mobile.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 6, 2017)

user28 said:


> Nova prime does not have custom sorting of apps in the app drawer.



There is a setting named 'Drawer groups' or you could sort them in folders in Nova launcher.


----------



## sakuraba (May 18, 2017)

I tried Nova Launcher and Anole Launcher, they are both good choices.


----------



## rhitwick (May 18, 2017)

I'm a longtime 'Nova' user. Long time = +4 years.
I swear by it's features and ease of use but the innovation is kinda stopped now. They are not exploring new features rather fixing bugs.

I recently tried "*Everything me*" launcher. This is one small but sweet launcher and has some nifty features.
Anything but all feels like a breath of fresh air among the similar looking launchers (Nova and its imitators)


----------



## rhitwick (May 18, 2017)

EverythingMe Launcher - Android Apps on Google Play


----------



## Minion (May 18, 2017)

ADW launcher 2 is best


----------



## sling-shot (May 18, 2017)

Minion said:


> ADW launcher 2 is best


The first few paragraphs of its description on Play store..... whew. I had to scratch my head quite a few times and still am unable to understand the gigawatt reference.


----------



## Xokai (May 20, 2017)

I like GO Launcher EX and using it for years without any problem.
Google now launcher is also good


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 21, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> The first few paragraphs of its description on Play store..... whew. I had to scratch my head quite a few times and still am unable to understand the gigawatt reference.


That is a reference to the classic time travel movie "Back to the Future",1.21 gigawatt was the power required to run the time traveling car in the movie.


----------



## Vyom (May 21, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> That is a reference to the classic time travel movie "Back to the Future",1.21 gigawatt was the power required to run the time traveling car in the movie.


Damn. I was done with the launchers experiments and thought Nova is the best one to stick to (after trying Apex launcher). But that BTTF reference forced me to try ADW launcher.
Will tell my opinion (or not) if it makes me switch permanently from Nova tho.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 22, 2017)

I am fine with my stock Asus ZenUI launcher(btw it is the highest rated one too presently).


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 13, 2017)

try themer..
Themer: Launcher, HD Wallpaper – Android Apps on Google Play


----------

